# Anyone want to come work with me?



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

Not one, but two of my bobbsey twin, party hard climbers, have failed to wake up this morning. My third worker, just returned from injury, and a learning climber, was at the jobsite waiting for us--at 8:30--having already been to a physical therapy appointment. Had to ask him to come back to the shop, as I had done, after gassing up the rig...which was running out of gas, as they had neglected to add gas Saturday..when they used the rig for a side job of theirs..were supposed to add $50 of gas and give me $50 for truck and all the gear use. The little farts are about to get canned...not yet but very soon...an ultimatum will be given, that's a fact....more than all the warnings and screaming I've subjected them to in the past.

So, if any of you guys who are already good climbers want to come out to see what you think of my operation,, let me know. I still have hope I can get these clowns more on the ball, ,as they are both pretty good workers, one is certified, the other should be. And they both been with me, off and on, for 3 and a half years.


----------



## glens (Jun 7, 2004)

I might be interested for a season or so, but only if you can help me <i>become</i> a (good) climber.

Glen


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 7, 2004)

As far as side jobs goes.... i would say "don't ask again!"...
One and done with that kind of gratitude...


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 7, 2004)

I feel your pain, nonsense with trying to find good help caused me to pack it all in years ago, amazing how people will beg you for a job, work like he** until they get paid and then start the slow process of wandering off. Some old quotes from former help "I can do this myself and make more than you can pay me" Why should should I bust my a** for you when so and so will pay me twice as much" & my favorite "I made enough money this month, I can take it easy for a while" Now that I am pretty much one man operation whole lot of stress lifted. Good luck finding some good help, from the pictures and words posted looks like you have top shelf operation and unfortunate for people to take advantage.


----------



## Burnham (Jun 7, 2004)

If my responsibilities were different I'd jump at the chance, Roger...if you'd take on a 50 year old guy with two worn out shoulder joints ...good luck. You are offering a golden opportunity. I hope some really smart, crackerjack climber takes you up on it, to the profit of both of you.


----------



## blue (Jun 7, 2004)

i'll come work for ya if you pay the relocation expenses


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 7, 2004)

I'd go myself if I lived closer. But of course you said you needed someone that was already a good climber. Anyway, good luck with your employee search, later, Roger in VA.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

About noon, I heard from one guy with a somewhat lame excuse..... the other fella may still be dotoxifying...or in the hoosegow....have yet to hear a peep.


We're off to top a fir tree, whoopie ding! It was topped 30 years ago, and another topped one just failed, with major rot below... so we'll top this one maybe 20 feet above the old top, in 5-6 inch wood, so decay and trauma should be minimal. I usually prefer to thin the new tops. I'll use my old topping skills, when I did that work, at least I shortened the first 2-3 tiers of limbs to allow for a half decent shape--and regrowth pattern.

There's biggie 40 feet away that looks suspect , so I'm having Scott Baker do some aerial Resistograph tests on....I'm afraid it may need to go...it is real close to the house.

Edit, the tree looks acceptable, after I topped it....the old top cut is open on one side, with water sitting in the column....old top cut was about 9 inches, now just below its is about 18 and the new tops are 6 and 15 inches or so. If the tree is monitored and thinnned every 5 years, it should last for 20 or more years.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 7, 2004)

RB, that is quite an offer. If things were different on my end I would take you up on the offer. With all the phone calls that I have had with Roger I have concluded that he is everything that he comes across on AS as. good Luck!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 7, 2004)

*Yea!*

Carl!


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Yea!*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Carl! *



Wow, you guys would make a great team.

And on the side; can I have the film rights. It would make a great program, .... movie. Really!

Jack


----------



## wiley_p (Jun 7, 2004)

I've said it before you're too nice those 2 douchebags are useless, they hav'nt advanced in the last 4 years, they are never on time. Can both youd be better off with day labor from underneath the Viaduct. They keep screwin you I may lose my cool. Its not funny anymore. You deserve better Roger, cut the net loose its full of slime.


----------



## SilverBlue (Jun 7, 2004)

I’d be concerned lending any bozo a marked company vehicle unless they were really trustworthy. I think Carl still has plans for ROTC to help further his college education and he’s wise to do that. Rocky would be a good choice and there’s no worry about your house Brian, Rog will let you borrow the company Lear jet on the weekends. How come MB did not jump at the chance? Did they ban the Taught line in Seattle?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 7, 2004)

*Alright!*

Me, Carl, and NebClimber!

Killer crew!


----------



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

Nah, MB would dare not show up, as I'd be relentlessly "taunt"ing him about that taut line slacker hitch he's so enamored with.......


Me and Rocky, with our Type A personalities..now that'd be fun to watch, huh?


----------



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wiley_p _
> *youd be better off with day labor from underneath the Viaduct. *




How bout the Fremont Bridge..do you think the Troll would make a good brush hog? or just be more dead weight?


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 7, 2004)

*Oh, come on!*

You guys know what it's all about in trees and a life in trees. Even if it didn't work out, it would make something real that will be forever!

And some one should get the story, film and tv rights to this. Honest!

No one will loose,
Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, okay then...


----------



## jkrueger (Jun 7, 2004)

*the crew*

... OK, rb, ... you opened the door here, so be a greeter!

On the side: It brings tears to my eyes, no joke. I want to be there to, ... how?

You guys had better be for real here!
Jack


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 7, 2004)

RB, If this would have happened a year ago, I would have been on the first thing smokin out there, Im always up for an adventure and I would like to get back to Washington. However, I just got married last week, have a baby on the way, and am starting to rock with my own show here in Colorado. I could give you the name of the Groundie I fired two weeks ago. He claims to have been topping big timber back in Oregon 10 years ago. Just on question? How much Gen. Liability do ya carry? LOL

Kenn:Monkey:


----------



## ORclimber (Jun 7, 2004)

I'd love to come up for a few days. Can't stay away from the family or fledgling business too long though.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OutOnaLimb _
> * Just on question? How much Gen. Liability do ya carry? LOL
> 
> Kenn:Monkey: *




$2 mm.
Congrats on the wife and one in the cocoon!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 7, 2004)

I might consider it if the days are 4 to 6 hrs... I gotta pace myself to get maximum output.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks, RB. Hey why didnt I get any wedding presents from ya'll?????? I see how ya are. Oh and this one is going out to Sean Larkin. Why the heck doesnt Sherrill have a Bridal Registry? Do you know how many coffee makers and crock pots I got????? 

We will have to work on the baby shower thing. Linden Vance Shawcroft should be here around Nov 6th. Whats the smallest saddle that New Tribe makes???? LOL


Kenn


----------



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I might consider it if the days are 4 to 6 hrs... I gotta pace myself to get maximum output.
> 
> *



We're just gettin' warmed up after 4 hours....try ginseng cola instead of Gatorade..

I'll see if I can get ya a Pacemaker....


..tick tock.....


Dang I like that gif....hilarious!


----------



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *I might be interested for a season or so, but only if you can help me <i>become</i> a (good) climber.
> 
> Glen *



Well, big fella, I do need a webmaster! I bet you'd be a fast learner, as long as going aloft came naturally.


----------



## Jumper (Jun 7, 2004)

Just bought a trailer today, I can be there in four days. All cash given I am an alien though!


----------



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *Rog,
> 
> Those bums.
> ...



I spit blood out my nose...and fire out of my ears, at those "attitudes" too!!

But I'm skeered to get 60 feet out on a live oak limb...can you help, Dr Dan?  I'm in need of therapy to keep me from grabbing that 20 foot pole saw.:blob5:


----------



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jumper _
> *Just bought a trailer today, I can be there in four days. All cash given I am an alien though! *



You're not grey, 4 feet tall with big eyes are ya? No, I think not! The you're no alien to moi! Shoot, I've got some play money left over from Whistler that is itching to find a pocket!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 7, 2004)

I didnt know you were an alien there Jumper:alien: I just thought you were one of those wierd hosers from Canada, eh.

Kenn:Monkey:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *We're just gettin' warmed up after 4 hours....try ginseng cola instead of Gatorade.. *



It's more a lifestyle thing. Time working balancing with time not working. I'll be dead before I know it... gotta stop and smell stuff... roses and things.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> * Brian, Rog will let you borrow the company Lear jet on the weekends. *



The alien Jumper is coming over in his anti gravity saucer, maybe he'll pick ya up Rocky....and take ya home on weekends, the trip should only take 5 minutes.....

Be sure to bring yer LJ, we could "jack" some cars.....:alien:

Sorry to disappoiint ya guys, but I have (had?)no spirits of any kind at the moment....but hmmm, what about that green bud???


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 7, 2004)

Spark it!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 7, 2004)

Beam me up too on yer way there RB!!! 

Just put everything that I am responsible in suspended animation for the time that I am over with ya!!!

Just put the crane on hold..........'cause we both know I don't know squat about crane work!!!


----------



## rbtree (Jun 7, 2004)

Ya, but you sell the best saw in a box- in 40 pieces!!!

A while back, I timed these three saws, they were closer then, but check these times out today, in 7 inch pine.

335 RAH 5.5 seconds dual port muffler well sharpened, but safety chain ( it is otherwise stock, RAH didn't build it...he just took it apart-tonka toy style..hahahaha)
335 Cali 9.5 seconds " " " , chain filing suspect needs the limiter caps off and retuned for more rpm
338 PP Walkerized single port muffler, 10.5 seconds also could use a bit more rpm chain filing suspect.
I'll try to break out the mothballed stock 346 to see if it can beat 5.5 by more than a second.. i doubt it seriously. This 335 is almost too fast!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *Ya, but you sell the best saw in a box- in 40 pieces!!! *



Now if I can get my climbing abilities on par with that 335.............look out!!!


----------



## rbtree (Jun 8, 2004)

Become a Zen Master...and levitate!!!


Errr... I cant teach that tho ...yet


Master Wan???


----------



## geofore (Jun 8, 2004)

*Rich*



> _Originally posted by RAHTREELIMBS
> 
> Just put the crane on hold..........'cause we both know I don't know squat about crane work!!! [/B]_


_ 

Don't sell yourself short Rich, you didn't hit any of that 300' long fence when you were trimming for me without a crane and the guy that was in there before us, with a crane, left it well dented in 6 or 7 places. I think you could get a handle on crane work, after all your a quick study. I heard you won the most improved climber of the year award._


----------



## glens (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *Well, big fella, I do need a webmaster! I bet you'd be a fast learner, as long as going aloft came naturally. *


I don't know how directly it relates, but I spent many an early morning atop the unit 1 (which was the only one present; the one on the right) 525' stack <a href="http://www.tucsonelectric.com/Company/News/SGS3/RecentConstruction7.jpg">shown here</a> watching the sun rise.&nbsp; It was cheating a little in the sense that there's a steel grating catwalk halfway up and at the top for access to the lights, and they're accessed via a little 3-man (snugly) elevator car climbing the exterior.&nbsp; I was just looking at some of my photos the other day.&nbsp; They weren't quite that far along with unit 2 at the time, and they had just one large crane on site.&nbsp; It was a "ringer" with about 12 yards of concrete slabs as ballast and the stick was 300'.&nbsp; Those two pictured in the link appear to be comparable (the top of the boilers is at 250').

Before that I was apt to go up the two left 625' stacks shown <a href="http://www.tristategt.org/image/welcomepic4.jpg">here</a> and <a href="http://www.tristategt.org/image/headline/copter-at-craig.jpg">here</a> fairly regularly (on back shifts).

I've also been known to carry a power operator up a 24' ladder and install it on an overhead door, or wind 6" coils of 1/2" wire springs at that height...

Let's talk.&nbsp; Seriously.&nbsp; I'd like to learn a bit of what you know so I can put it to use here.&nbsp; I hate using the bucket truck, tearing up the ground and other limbs, and being limited on height.

Glen


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 8, 2004)

*Expanding the empire*

I, too, need a climber. I've always been swamped with work, but this year is a totally different animal.

I'd like an 'A' climber, but just a responsible, quality-oriented technician who aspires to be a great climber will be considered.

I have a ground guy for the Summer, and between the three of us, the jobs will get done. I wouldn't mind being an instructive ground guy for an occasional change. I rarely get to see other guys climb.

Drive times to work are usually under two minutes. Chip reclamation site is 4 minutes away. 95% hardwoods, strictly residential work, lots and lots of obstacles, like lines, houses, perennial gardens, decks etc.

Climber must know how to wrench on equipment and be a good problem solver. I can not hand over my climbing duties so I can be someones mechanic. Tree rig will be provided, as well as all applicable PPE. You bring your own saws, saddle and ropes. I will take on 100% of the writing of estimates, followup, sales and the purchasing of gear. Your job would be to keep safe and productive practices in the tree, and help your ground guy finish the cleanup, basically my dream job. The high, hard, technical hairy-scaries, however, will remain my duty. I would like to keep the dangerous and technically tricky trees for my own entertainment, but this is where the climber on the ground will pick up a lot of tricks. I am a teacher in the trees, if I have a learner on the ground.

There are a glut of places for rent right now within walking distance of my house (which is also walking / biking distance to the 'zone'.

I am turning away more than 50% of the business that calls in, usually because they are more than two minutes away. This is not how to run a business. Please pm me if you have any interest. Indianapolis, Indiana. Serious inquiries only.


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 8, 2004)

ill work a few days gladly in november,what you offering RB?money isnt important. how bout a day at whistler you pay?you got a 12 bandit its not goin be that hard


----------



## SilverBlue (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks like Aussie will work for crackers


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jun 8, 2004)

RB i can't even get reliable groundsmen let alone climbers..looks to me you like your to good to em lending trucks etc..personaly i think all of us guys in business will have this problem until we get another recession then they'll be pleased to have a job!!! hopefully


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 8, 2004)

SB,
You calling rb a cracker?


----------



## glens (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Tree Machine, I'm just south of Crawfordsville.&nbsp; I don't fit the climbing part but I'm a quick study and am quite capable.&nbsp; Before I seriously start a dialogue with you, tell me: do you like Husky or Stihl saws?&nbsp; haha!

Glen


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 8, 2004)

Rb, that cracker, uses nothing but Poulan.


----------



## matthias (Jun 8, 2004)

I think I found the employee that RB is looking for. What she lacks in skill she definitely makes up for it in the looks department. As for the question whether she drinks or not... well, you look at the picture and tell me.


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *Looks like Aussie will work for crackers *



 yeah i like the crackers that fold,10k in two days in my pocket,hmm im off on holiday.the roadside trees are all gone.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Don't do nothing I wouldn't do!


----------



## SilverBlue (Jun 8, 2004)

HA HA RB A cracker, I steped into that one :angel: 
Anyways RB only likes chicks with big knockers....


----------



## rbtree (Jun 9, 2004)

Matthias, and Bleu balls..what wood I due widdout u cruazy Cannackers?


I love's ya.....matt, will she work for Geritol,

Blue, thems are some fine hooters!
, 
Lopa, as long as yer not a knuckle dragger, and can ski slopes over 2 degrees, we got a deal. Our Thansgiving, last Thurs in Nov, I spend at Whistler with my yuppy buds, called CAOS....Childlike Adults on Skis....several of the ladies ski at 40 mph...and up.

Snow can be sketchy that early, but if'n you have other reasons to hit our locale at the time....come on up. I can put you up, and we can work on a few of our little trees...not much like those eucs, etc. We can chase the local skirts in Seattle..or h ell, at the Boot Pub at Whistler, which features some local exotic talent on some weeknites....


----------



## rbtree (Jun 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Rb, that cracker, uses nothing but Poulan. *




And don't u fergit it!! 


I'm just a yellower bellower


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 9, 2004)

ill be there RB,little trees?sounds like those ten minute jobs chase talent im all for that!hmmm guess il have to tell my girl more lies did i mention that she climbs,and has a top rack!but im not bringin her.when us aussies go on tour with mates its called a footy trip away and a code of silence is inplace


----------



## SteveBullman (Jun 9, 2004)

i gotta say rb, thats one damm brave fell

http://www.pbase.com/image/5211063


----------



## rbtree (Jun 9, 2004)

The story..and video, is here

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthr...perpage=40&highlight=David+Stice&pagenumber=1


----------



## rbtree (Jun 9, 2004)

"did i mention that she climbs,and has a top rack" I hope only a 2 pointer!

She was attracted to your 12 point rack?


----------



## Dan F (Jun 12, 2004)

glens-
Clean out your PM box!! I just tried to send you one.... I'm about 15 minutes south of Crawfordsville, and 1/2 mile off of 231. Where are you located?

TM-
Dammit Jim! You make it awful tempting to switch professions! I can't do it, though I would like to get up in a tree again. I can't believe it's been over 3 years since I was saddled up. Don't think I could afford an hour+ drive to work right now, what with my truck only getting 12 mpg.....

RB-
As with TM, you too make it awful tempting. If I wasn't married and had a 13 month old, I'd be out there in a heartbeat if you'd have me....


Dan


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 12, 2004)

*Opportunity for a guy early in his career*



> Dammit Jim! You make it awful tempting to switch professions! I can't do it, though I would like to get up in a tree again. I can't believe it's been over 3 years since I was saddled up. Don't think I could afford an hour+ drive to work right now, what with my truck only getting 12 mpg.....



Climber must relocate here, and come WITH rope and climbing skills already intact. I am willing to find a climber a place to live here in the peaceful neighborhood adjacent to our work zone, which are three contiguous neighborhoods, each with tens of thousands of trees. Drive times to any job will be within 2-3 minutes. That keeps things efficient and fuel costs low.

It rained yeterday, so I went and did estimates I'd been putting off for two weeks. I'm now booked so deep I can't see the light of day, more or less like in past years, but we've just had more intense storms, so folks want their damage taken care of NOW. When you've got a dozen NOWS on the board, normal artistic pruning can get put off for weeks or months. I can't even refer jobs out to other companies because all the tree guys are filled to the gills. If a caller is more than three minutes from where we live, I simply have to apologise. I'd like to pick up a few of those jobs that I'm currently turning away, but as it stands now, that's just how it is.

I'm willing to teach the business end of things, also; the whole enchilada, not just the climbing part, sole proprietor or corporate. I don't need you forever. I expect you'll leave in time with all the knowledge and create your own little empire. New school methods, and field-testing of the latest safety gear, but I'm not advertising locally. I want to offer the opportunity to an AS member. Move here, set up to take the responsibilities seriously, let's have some fun. Very hip part of town you will live in. Babes galore. The work never really slows down. This month I started booking Winter jobs (complete crown reductions, takedowns of live trees currently in decline). If you're the cat in the safety hat, and you play along with the working philosophy that has made my business too successful for it's own good, you can stay as long as you wish.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 12, 2004)

How about if i work for you, but you relocate here?


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 12, 2004)

*I love Wisconsin*

OK, but you'll need to ditch your taughtline hitch and manila rope.

Or you can relocate here, and you can be my boss.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 12, 2004)

Ya'll hijacking ole RB's thread!:alien:


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: I love Wisconsin*



> _Originally posted by Tree Machine _
> *Or you can relocate here, and you can be my boss. *



I don't want to relocate or be the boss.


----------



## SilverBlue (Jun 12, 2004)

I heard they use hemp rope now in WI
And is it true we get an unlimited supply of cheese?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 12, 2004)

Actually, CA is now the number one dairy state. We still have the fattest chicks though.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Actually, CA is now the number one dairy state. We still have the fattest chicks though. *



I like drinkin, gamblin, cigarettes, chewin tobacco, fat girls and little Debbies. Ya know why? Cuz when I die I wanna look dead. I want people to walk by the casket and start gaggin. "???? he stinks!!!!!!" Ack!!!!!!!. Actually I want to be cremated, and thrown in the chili at the wake. I want everybody to have a taste of me when Im dead and gone, but before they do that I want them to cut my pecker off and throw that in after the fact. 6 words you dont want to hear at the wake. "There's a **** in the chili."
"Theres a nut in there to, I know if theirs one theirs probibly two, I aint eatin that stuff"

Kenn:Monkey:


----------



## rbtree (Jun 12, 2004)

Hilarious!!

I'm tellin' yer bride!


----------



## glens (Jun 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan F _
> *glens-
> Clean out your PM box!! I just tried to send you one.... I'm about 15 minutes south of Crawfordsville, and 1/2 mile off of 231. Where are you located?
> *


I'll be home in a couple days, and I'll copy stuff out of my PM box to my home computer then.&nbsp; It's my preference to use email anyway.

It takes me about 10 minutes to get home from C-ville going southwest.

Sounds like you're by Parkersburg, or maybe on (is it?) 236.&nbsp; Maybe me and a buddy put in a new well for you a few years ago if you're west on 236.

Glen


----------



## rbtree (Jun 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *How about if i work for you, but you relocate here? *



Productivity might drop, not cause you wouldnt be on time, but cause you'd have us Meilleuring every tree.....and beitching about all the one arm bandits. 

Update,

The rest of the week went like clockwork. The boys were on time, fairly attentive, and we did $7400, most days were short too boot. I didnt get done till 8 pm last nite though, after working, I was doing a couple bids, when I got a call from a distraught lady. Her kitty, Otis, had been been AWOL since Monday, and was just located, 35 feet up in a cedar, where it split into 4 leaders. Unable to locate "Cat in a Tree " aka Dan Kraus, I headed over, not too inconvenient, as a bid was 3 miles away..and my gear was in the pickup (For today's job, I'd hired a bud to bring his truck with built in chipper, so that we could access the backyard, and had loaded the gear in the Toyota.) On my second throw line toss, the poor kitty scampered straight to the top, aargh. I got a line set at 35 feet, attached my new GLEasy bars (similar to Marbars, but only requiring 2 CMI assenders, an invention of Greg Liu) From that point, I 3 point contact climbed the greasy tree (light rain, and some downsloping limbs) I was hoping the puddy was in a different leader than the one i was climbing, so that maybe I could get above him. No such luck. The poor feline was perched within a foot of the very top! No amount of coaxing, even a container of shrimp, ,would get him down. I had tied in to 2.5 inch wood, and had to stretch up a foot or so, just to grab Otis by the back. Luckily he didnt try to fight me, but mellowed right away and didnt fight as I unceremoniously stuff him into a pillowcase. My line was too short, so I had to recrotch on the way down, so i couldnt just hold him.

Now I'm out the door to the Deming Log Show, where wiley_p is spectating, Rotax Robert and V-6 Bill making noise, cookies, and french fires..and I hope it ain't rainin'


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 13, 2004)

*Meilleuring every tree?*

A bloodless/scratchless cat rescue? Good work there, RB. So far I've never had to do that myself. I watched my boss a long time ago do it. There WAS blood and scratches involved!


----------



## daniel kraus (Jun 13, 2004)

Cat rescues can be embarrassingly easy or insanely dangerous and difficult. Sorry I missed your call Roger.


----------



## rborist1 (Jun 13, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## matthias (Jun 13, 2004)

What would you use to bring this one down?


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 13, 2004)

*secret weapon*

Canned gazelle in gravy sauce, of course.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *What would you use to bring this one down? *




Someone that runs slower than me.


----------



## rborist1 (Jun 13, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rborist1 _
> *A 30-06 Remington 700! *



You can keep the 30-06 for that, I think I would go with a .416 Rigby


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *Hilarious!!
> 
> I'm tellin' yer bride! *



But seriously though, I hate funerals. There really uncomfortable. You got it all worked out in you head what ya want to say and something stupid usually pops out like. "$hit happens" 
And the Preacher is trying to make the family feel better by saying "He's gone to a better place." Well what if hes an A hole. What do ya say then? "They shouldnt have buried him in the sweater, Gonna be hot where hes headin" I told my wife dont bury me in no sweater, bury me flip flops and swim trunks. 

Kenn


----------



## Stumper (Jun 13, 2004)

Kenn, As one who has preached a few funerals/delivered some eulogies I can tell you what I say about the person whom you doubt is in a better place. "He/She is in the hands of a just God. Funerals are for the survivors, to honor people we love, to say goodbye, and to be reminded of our own mortality. One day each of us will be the one whose family and friends will have gathered around. What will they think and say about us? Will we be ready to face the Creator of the universe?" 
No judgements pronounced-I'll leave that to God. No false hopes given either.-But those funerals aren't any fun.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 13, 2004)

I've told my family to put me in a cheap pine box, skip the embalming, closed casket and have a good party on the money saved.

Remeber me as I was, not stuffed in a suit with wax makup.


----------



## SilverBlue (Jun 13, 2004)

JP how about we hollow out a log, hitch it to Tree Machine’s log transport and parade you down the avenue?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 13, 2004)

I would like my tattooed skin streeched, cured, and preserved into display frames. And sold on E-bay. That would be cool, profits to Jerry's kids, or whatnot.

Or iz that 2 weird?:alien:


----------



## Froggy (Jun 13, 2004)

rb,
I'd like to come out your way and climb. From what I've heard on this site it would be an experiance to climb for you. BB


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 13, 2004)

Im just kidding about the whole funeral thing Justin. Dont take life to seriously, none of us are gonna get out of it alive.

Kenn


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jun 21, 2004)

yep same old problem ......last week 1 of my crew showed up for three days corr thanks i thought today monday yet another one of the crew fails to show up .how the heck are you supposed to run a business or plan a weeks work like that

i simply get sick and tired of staff problems it seems to me the better i treat um the worse they treat me..i pay top wages ,i treat the crew with respect i dont holler and bawl all day like some bosses i know ,what a lot of employees dont realise is we cant get back ever lost days its impossible..i loose they loose we all loose.its also hard to keep guys nowadays i get a bit sick of teaching a new guy our routine for them to leave in 6 months..i have thought about all types of ways to resolve this staff problem ie anual bonuses,profit shareing schemes,etc etc anyone got any ideas how us poor old tree service owners can solve staff probs

RANT


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Perhaps they just don't like you? *




Ain't that the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *But I've accepted the fact that I'm not very likable, which is why I'm a freelance climber instead of running a tree company. I don't try to pretend that I'm easy to work with, because I'm not. *



Surely, I have the same problem. But I don't like it, and I work at improving myself along those lines.

Maybe this guy? 

http://www.dalecarnegie.com/


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *But I've accepted the fact that I'm not very likable, which is why I'm a freelance climber instead of running a tree company. I don't try to pretend that I'm easy to work with, because I'm not. Rolla was wondering why no one wanted to work with him after 6 months. I have no doubt that many guys I work with would quit if I were the boss. *



im the same rocky,but how many good bosses have i had? none in my books at least we can show people good work ethic and how to get a job done.i have my own buis and im sure im a pain to work for,i just make sure if i have a win to give everyone a bonus IF there holding there own.make the step buy a chipper,dump truck.then you will only have yourself to complain about as i have found out


----------



## rbtree (Jun 21, 2004)

The way Eric gets it on with our poor departed sonny boy, I think the 4 of us should work together..... we're all so obnoxious we'd prolly have a blast!!! But wait, how can i leave MM out of the equation...and a whole host of you other type A's.....

I could practice untying a TL hitch...but not while MB's on it...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 21, 2004)

*Hmmmmm...*

Thats got me thinking...


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 21, 2004)

reminds me when i was working for the orange people they wanted me to leave, so of course i wouldnt,they made me and another guy "mad mick"(temper from hell)work together in hope we would kill each other or give them a reason to sack us both.we got along great and got to tear into the dumb ass managers together it was great,we still catch up and laugh at those days


----------



## Gord (Jun 21, 2004)

I'd love to come and climb some american trees for a while roger...but the visa may be difficult...match my pay in american dollars under the table? 

mattias i think you and i share the same sense of humor....trailer park boys is common enough but for the red meat i applaud you! good man!


----------



## matthias (Jun 21, 2004)

Yeah Gord that Red Meat humor is right up my alley. That reminds me, I haven't gone through all of the strips yet. Off I go.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gord _...match my pay in american dollars under the table?




What is this 'under the table' of which you speak?

I've never heard of such a thang... :alien:


----------



## rbtree (Jun 21, 2004)

Me neither 

Could young strapping gord be thinking along this line?:

http://nyllover.altervista.org/


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Gord (Jun 22, 2004)

eh...pretty common canadian expression...tax-free, non-declared, cash money like.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 22, 2004)

Yo Gord, methinx we all got yer drift....I was just funnin' ya....

Only trouble is, my motley crew is stumbling along, mostly Ok, and now back to full size, plus the phone seems quiet of late, so my backlog is dwindling a bit....I think to 2-3 weeks if that....I like it when there's a boatload of work to do...only problem then is getting to it all...I just lost a $1300 job cause I got busy and neglected to call him to ask him to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Roger, no sweat, when they grew that timber, they grew a lot of it.
John


----------



## Tree Machine (Jun 22, 2004)

*Groundguy - Treeguy relations*

Could we merge back to the problem about the bossman being an anus? The treeguy has a duty to be a leader. And to be a leader means, to not be an anus.

Our short-term duty is to move as swiftly, safely and hopefully even _enjoyably_ through the job, and get a check. Our long-term goal is to be respected by the ground guy(s) so they will want to come back to work, as well as not decimate your character in public.

So they show up late, now and then. You're cool. Oversleep once, you're OK, you've done that. They move slower than molasses, seem to have forgotten any training they've gotten, want to leave the jobsite before the job is completed, and shift to becoming more of a liability than an asset. But you must be a team....

Those incidences cost an employer, and you are supposed to stay strong, deal with it properly, tactifully and with affirmed conviction. After all, it's only income slipping down a rat-hole before it can otherwise reach your hand. Or its perennials getting slaughtered AGAIN. Be a leader. Slow is OK. Groundguy can be careless and maim my equipment. That's all right. Respected leader, stand strong.

"Hello, my name is The Tree Machine, and I am an Anus." ( every one Hi Tree Machine) So bad that I am seeking counseling. I want to be a good boss, but I have limitations, like experience with personalities who don't give a flock, tolerance to stupid mistakes, and an impatience that grows exponentially along a linear timeline. Anger, though I hate that side of me, rears it's ugly head in the face of sucky working attitudes on the ground. I have an illness. Until I learn to become a leader, or get some decent ground help, I will never be able to grow my business beyond what it is.


----------



## Jumper (Jun 22, 2004)

From my experiences in the Army, there always was a fine line between leadership and abuse. Some people rise above the abusive side of the equation, and others revel in it. 

I have worked for some great bosses, and others that were so anal I could not stand it. The great one's made you feel like you were a part of the success of the operation, and the lousy ones treated you like you were a inconsequential part of it. 

The problems you mention with retaining groundpeople are not unique to the tree care biz. $$$$ can make someone satisfied, but face it, most people would rather be earning their cash in a clean, cool office, if the $$$ were equal. On the other hand I see the same tree care companies advertising over and over again for both climbers and labour, because they treat their people like dung and/or do not pay them a respectable wage. And here there is always the seasonal nature of the job, no wonder people move on quickly.


----------



## SteveBullman (Jun 22, 2004)

its ok for you to say that bosses should go easier on employees, but at the other end of the scale, a boss who is too nice and matey with his staff just ends up having a work force who have no respect and do nothing but take the piss, i've seen it happen many a time.
at the end of the day if you can't hack taking orders and having an arsey boss then go start up on your own or live with it.


----------

